# Autoglym black dye spray



## jackso11 (Jun 22, 2010)

Has anyone used this stuff on plastic? I got it to do some sun bleached speaker covers that are material but it says on the can it can dye plastic.

Wondered how well it would work as I have a few things that are plastic and also sun bleached. Does it come off on your hands at all or rub of plastic?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

its only really meant for carpets and its not all that permant....I would go with a mega light coat of matt black paint misted over from a distance...it might take a couple of coats but it would last better the dye can rub off if it gets damp.


----------



## jackso11 (Jun 22, 2010)

oh, not that good then. Does anyone know a way of dying plastic?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can paint plastic , or furnitureclinic will sell you a dye kit


----------



## jackso11 (Jun 22, 2010)

are they expensive? Since i have read the Autoglym can and seen it claims I can dye plastic I have picked out loads of things I need to dye, like my switched on my motorbike handle bars, some grey plastic bolt covers on my car seats (since I changed the carpet to black from grey), etc.. so no I need to find a way to dye it. 

I always find painting looks great, but chips off after a while.


----------



## balsak (Jun 4, 2010)

jackso11 said:


> are they expensive? Since i have read the Autoglym can and seen it claims I can dye plastic I have picked out loads of things I need to dye, like my switched on my motorbike handle bars, some grey plastic bolt covers on my car seats (since I changed the carpet to black from grey), etc.. so no I need to find a way to dye it.
> 
> I always find painting looks great, but chips off after a while.


Depends how u paint it mate u first have to sand it smooth smooth and there is where most okes make there problem before applying the plastic filler


----------



## jackso11 (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry you lost me, what plastic filler?

I am talking about dying or painting plastic, no filler involved?


----------

